# 1999 1.8 Quattro Oil Type



## Michael Portillo (Apr 7, 2010)

Searched the forums and FAQs and hoped to find an answer to this but none. What's the recommended oil type for this model? Cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't understand how you missed it :lol:

From another thread



T3RBO said:


> For the 225 it should be fully synthetic 5w-30
> 
> Whether fixed or long service the spec should be 503.01 or the later 504/507
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct spec, 503.01 or later spec 504/507. Common oils Castrol edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30. i use Motul from
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul-v ... gines.aspx
or
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-879-motul-8 ... based.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## Michael Portillo (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine is the 180bhp not the 225, any ideas?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Michael Portillo said:


> Mine is the 180bhp not the 225, any ideas?


180's use VW503.00 spec oil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Michael Portillo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is the 180bhp not the 225, any ideas?
> ...


Hi, I don't believe there is a 503.00 spec.. 180 spec is 502/505, but 503.01 & 504/507 is still suitable, as its recommened for all higher BHP engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hoggy said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Portillo said:
> ...


Took that from the FAQ thread so apologies if wrong

_What oil should I be using?
To quote from the "the Audi Magazine"...
> 225's use VW503.01 spec oil
> 180's use VW503.00 spec oil

Known VW503.01 oils
List in this thread
Castrol Formula SLX (Note: NOT SLX Longlife II)
Known VW503.00 oils:
Castrol SLX Longlife II
_


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

there was a 503.00 spec but is now superceeded by 504.00 according to opie

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-747-vw-50300-oil.aspx


----------



## QuaTTro (Apr 13, 2010)

My Elsawin says:










My favourite oil is Castrol Edge 5w30 (VW 504.00 / 507.00, and 503.01). I change oil and filter each 10 000 kms intervals.


----------



## Michael Portillo (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone explain the Oil type specs Audi give in terms of Oils off the shelf?

There seem to be 2 different systems in operation.

EG the Audi Manual says: 501 01, 505 00, 502, 00 etc etc

The Oils available off the shelf say: 5 W 30, 10 W 40, etc etc

Can I run 5W30 in a 180bhp?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Michael, The 502 505 etc is the oil spec.. 5W-30 is the viscosity. 5w-30 is what you require..
The cheaper 502 505 etc is suitable for the 180bhp, but the most common oils now are 503.01 or newer spec 504/507. 
Mobil 1ESP 5w-30 or Castrol edge 5w-30 are readily avail from Halfords etc. 
I always use.http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul-v ... gines.aspx
Cheaper if you register on the website
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Michael, here is a 5w-30 502/505 spec suitable for 180 bhp, but you won't find it in Halfords. Much cheaper than the 504/507 5w -30 spec. the 225bhp requires, but is still suitable for 180bhp.
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-880-motul-8 ... based.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## Michael Portillo (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers Hoggy fella.
Would this do the trick?:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MESELX:IT

The only difference to the Motul appears to be its not branded and is semi synthetic?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Michael, I wouldn't use it. Its a semi synthetic "Value" oil & not to Audi spec. 
IMO Oil is the life blood of the engine & with dodgy blood heart stops.
Probably would do no harm short term, but I wouldn't use it. http://www.commaoil.com/productsguide/view/6/242
Hoggy.


----------

